# whats going on with me



## tanya12

Hiya people


i havnt been on here for a while now as i need a break on the fertility stuff .x
i really need some advice as i dont know whats going on, about 2 weeks ago i had a slight spotting, last 2 days and was really light brown and was 2 weeks before my period due and now i am 3 days latee on period, got sore boobs, back aches and all the normal stuff thats comes with period but no period also i keep running to the toilet as i feel like i have just come on but when i wipe thres nothing there please help me im going crazy so any advice would be greatly appreciated.xxxx


----------



## tanya12

do any of u thin i could be pregas or is my body just playing tricks on me?


----------



## Raine290871

Well...... its a possibility...... only one way to find out!!! 

Good luck.... let us know!

Xxxxxxx


----------



## daisy-may

fingers and toes firmly crossed ..... have you done a test yet ??


daisy xxxx


----------

